# circuit diagram for  APC Back-UPS Pro 500VA (BP500I)



## netlogixs (Oct 10, 2008)

Can anybody help me out with either circuit diagram or service manual of 
APC Back-UPS AVR 500, Model No is BP500I. Please see images given below 
Thanks for help in Advance
*img527.imageshack.us/img527/122/bp5001kr6.jpg*img527.imageshack.us/img527/5743/bp5002cz2.jpg


----------



## blacrobous (Oct 10, 2008)

for what do you need the circuit diagram of that


----------



## icebags (Oct 10, 2008)

blacrobous said:


> for what do you need the circuit diagram of that



he wants to repair it.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 10, 2008)

icebags said:


> he wants to repair it.



how do u know ?


----------



## icebags (Oct 11, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> how do u know ?



 good question ....



			
				netlogixs said:
			
		

> Can anybody help me out with either circuit diagram or _*service manual*_ of
> APC Back-UPS AVR 500, Model No is BP500I. Please see images given below
> Thanks for help in Advance



but, its not that hard to know.


----------



## netlogixs (Oct 13, 2008)

blacrobous said:


> for what do you need the circuit diagram of that



I need to repair my UPS as it does not start at all so I am in urgent need of a circuit diagram. Thanks in Advance to you guys. I need it urgently


----------

